# What is the story behind your screen name?



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I use the same name on any forum I have been on in the last 9 years or so.

At my last job I was the only white guy on team of black guys. They were talking about BBQ. Having gone to culinary school and having my own recipes for my rubs and mop sauces I jumped in the conversation.

The boss looked at me like I was bent... And said 'your a Cali beach town born white boy, what the heck could you know about 'real' BBQ?' So I invited him over for some of my hot n sweet smoked chicken wings.

He accepted, so I made a batch of my dry rub, picked up some pecan wood, and some free range chicken wings, fired up the smoker and put a plate of 15 wings in front of him.

There was dead silence while he ate, and a pile of bare bones sucked clean when he was done. He looked up from his plate and said.... If there is two things I know in life it is chicken and BBQ. BBQ because I'm a Carolinian, and chicken because I'm a black man (I about fell out of my chair laughing at this) and I gotta say, them's the best dang BBQ chicken I've ever had. You need a good Suthin bbq'n name, I dub you DickyT (my name is Richard Taylor).

And the nickname just kinda stuck!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

No one else is going to share? It doesn't matter if it is simple like 'my dogs name' 'my 3 kids names' or a story like mine. I think it would just be cool for people to post up why they chose their screen name... Or maybe I'm slightly mentally challenged in my thought processes... Could very well be the case


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHAHA! I want some BBQ!!!

I am a chick who has always had a Mustang since I was 16.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> HAHAHA! I want some BBQ!!!
> 
> I am a chick who has always had a Mustang since I was 16.


That's what I'm talking about!

Come visit the Fort Lauderdale area. I love to cook for people, and the more the merrier!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I don't think I need to explain why my screen name is what it is  lol

idk maybe I do for some...


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

A few years ago I had a contract to haul waste from the clean up ammunition dumps. I would travel cleaning up these dumps and had several truckers contracted to work for me. Being I was working out of town I would meet the truckers every morning for breakfast. They soon saw that I'm very particular about my hash browns and that's how I got my name. That being said my wife goes to the extreme with hash browns, she made and packaged 30lbs for the freezer over the weekend to get me stocked back up.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Courter is my last name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy Potatos..........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine has nothing to do with red dogs ! Lmao


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Echo4delta was my rank when I was in the marine corps echo4 (e4) delta (first letter of last name, D)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Mmmmm BBQ. 

Ecko is my dogs name. Mac is part of our last name and what some of my friends call me. (military brat=last name for nickname)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I started out with pit bulls over 10 years ago, I am a mom to both my son and dogs, and live in Atlanta.... thought about changing it to bullymamanatl but everyone knows this name.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

My name is just Jim and the triple crosses are a part of the wapenshield of Amsterdam...


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Echo4delta said:


> Echo4delta was my rank when I was in the marine corps echo4 (e4) delta (first letter of last name, D)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


semper fi corporal..
I earned my blood stripe before I left as well..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so unoriginal. just my nickname lol

Great names guys, I will say redogs is still my favorite


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

self-explanitory................


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

surfer said:


> self-explanitory................


please elaborate... haha


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea mine to old man! But thumper has always been my nick name msince hi sch rite on threw the army...but the boys think ima to old for that one! Hahaha so nxt best choice-----welder.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Even a dummy like me could have figured out surfer and welder... 

Now HeavyJeep could mean 2 things. For those that know bloodlines it would have one meaning, to some newbie stumbling across this place, with zero dog knowledge.....Well it could have a non dog meaning too. And the abbreviation of HJ... Well I won't even touch that one


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My name is Carrie, Carriana was a nickname given to me by a friend in high school who was trying to push my buttons. It didn't work but the nickname stuck. Oh, and it's pronounced carry-on-uh. Like "carry on a" conversation.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> semper fi corporal..
> I earned my blood stripe before I left as well..


What do you do now, since you been out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Echo4delta said:


> What do you do now, since you been out?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Used my GI money for a LeCordon Bleu Culinary school, and was traveling the country following the foody passion.. 
Had to move back home to take care of the rents and this town isn't exactly a "culinary" town lol 
So nowadays I work for John Deere.. and work dogs heavily bred off Crenshaws CH Jeep.. (hence my screen name) (dicky):thumbsup:


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> Used my GI money for a LeCordon Bleu Culinary school, and was traveling the country following the foody passion..
> Had to move back home to take care of the rents and this town isn't exactly a "culinary" town lol
> So nowadays I work for John Deere.. and work dogs heavily bred off Crenshaws CH Jeep.. (hence my screen name) (dicky):thumbsup:


I gathered it was Crenshaws CH Jeep, just put it out there because not all the newbies that come here know dogs in general, have spent a life around dogs of various breeds and READ the forum and explore the bulldog history. Most seem to come for 'I jus gots a pitbull wut doo I doo' 

and rock on man! I went to Johnson & Wales in Miami :thumbsup:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

DickyT said:


> I gathered it was Crenshaws CH Jeep, just put it out there because not all the newbies that come here know dogs in general, have spent a life around dogs of various breeds and READ the forum and explore the bulldog history. Most seem to come for 'I jus gots a pitbull wut doo I doo'
> 
> and rock on man! I went to Johnson & Wales in Miami :thumbsup:


hell ya, ya that's why I added maybe I had to tell some 

J&W is a nice school brother! 

just to rub it in a little bity bit, I spent some time at the French Laundry 

What do I doo... epic!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice! i never got to pursue my culinary passion in career. I had a very bad accident my Sr. year and can't be on my feet all day like a chef needs to be. After about 30 minutes, my knees, hips, and lower back get too sore to stand and I need to rest...

and that won't cut it in a kitchen...

Still have my passion though and love to cook for my family and company! We eat out maybe twice a year...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

we whipped james crenshaw,

crenshaws 'tugboat'

if you can find that out then you'll know who i am.......


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

surfer said:


> we whipped james crenshaw,
> 
> crenshaws 'tugboat'
> 
> if you can find that out then you'll know who i am.......


Crenshaw and Tugboat had won several matches and both had outstanding reputations. ************** couldn't resist the oppurtunity of gonig into the best. Tugboat lived up to his rep for the first :30, then those Jocko traits started kicking in and Termite was the winner at :58.

This story surfer?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Carolina it seems.. love to hear that story from YOU one day!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I be know who the ole man is....


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW, 

dicky t, i think you got that from an article i wrote back in the 90's.
its been awhile since i've even read that.

be nice if you knew how to post the whole article.

then everyone could see the caliber of a good one................


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo is my dogs name from the movie Kill Bill. If any of you have seen the movie, this woman is a BEAST! Cold blooded, beautiful, and stupid intelligent.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> Beatrix Kiddo is my dogs name from the movie Kill Bill. If any of you have seen the movie, this woman is a BEAST! Cold blooded, beautiful, and stupid intelligent.


The Bride kicks MUCH @$$! She is my 2nd favorite character from the movie though, close second, but second... The scene in the board room with O'ren Ishii sold her to me as my favorite from that flick.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

haha yea O'ren is a beast too. A bunch of badass beautiful female assassins.... doesn't get any better.


----------

